# Classic Mako 17 - to jack or not to jack



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Might be able to idle into that foot of water without hitting bottom. Run a little shallower. Maybe a slight increase in speed. Don’t expect to jack all the way up with existing prop. I run one and need one for clearing some sandbars in my area.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't like jack plates at all and doubt that an older Mako would benefit much from one... but that's just me.

That classic will need at least a foot of water to float so it will be a learning experience for you. I've poled my old Maverick, which draws a similar amount of water for many years - but most would not. One of the new trolling motors available these days (I just installed a Minn Kota 24v Terrova this past summer -after 20 years of doing without a troller at all...) would be a fine addition for that Mako.... I can guide for two days without re-charging but try to re-charge every night... We also installed a PowerMania on-board charger along with the third battery needed to set up a 24 volt system so you're adding some weight.... I find the anchor lock function (spot lock) invaluable fishing the rivers and points along the 'glades each day...


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> I don't like jack plates at all and doubt that an older Mako would benefit much from one... but that's just me.
> 
> That classic will need at least a foot of water to float so it will be a learning experience for you. I've poled my old Maverick, which draws a similar amount of water for many years - but most would not. One of the new trolling motors available these days (I just installed a Minn Kota 24v Terrova this past summer -after 20 years of doing without a troller at all...) would be a fine addition for that Mako.... I can guide for two days without re-charging but try to re-charge every night... We also installed a PowerMania on-board charger along with the third battery needed to set up a 24 volt system so you're adding some weight.... I find the anchor lock function (spot lock) invaluable fishing the rivers and points along the 'glades each day...


thanks Bob. I didn’t think I would get a tremendous amount of benefit that say a tunnel hull would get out of it. Just getting ready to hang new motor now so figured I would look at it as nows the time. She gets skinnier than a foot. Poles straight if there’s zero wind. But compared to other skiffs it’s more like poling a train car. Trolling motors are great but I just couldn’t do it to the lines of the boat. Appreciate the comments guys.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I do like jack plates for most skiffs and flats boats, but not sure you would really benefit that much. I owned a 17 Aquasport years ago and it had similar weight/hull design as your Mako. I removed all the rails, added a poling platform and fished nearly all the spots I do now in my TPS. Just couldn't get in as early or stay as long. I was also a lot younger with more stamina back in those days. 

I'd skip the jack plate if I were in your shoes and save the money for another accessory like a Stiffy Hybrid push pole or a tuned prop.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I agree with not seeing much gain but if money is no real objective, a jackplate is a nice accessory. Especially on a short setback I can’t see any negatives to it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My in-laws have a Mako 17. 

I'm not sure I'd put a jack plate on it unless I was going to be idling across expansive flats.

If you are looking at smaller flats next to deeper water or channels just use a trolling motor on low or suffer on the push pole.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Appreciate all the comments. I’ll go ahead and save the grand as I have already hemorrhaged enough money. All I wanted to do was re-do the nonskid on my boat....but you know how that goes. Thanks guys.


----------

